# A Day Of Glass



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Is this our future? http://www.flixxy.com/high-tech-glass.htm

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Already posted here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-audio-video-news/44079-corning-glass-ad.html


----------

